# Meet Jackson *new picture*



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is Jackson and Charlotte (the dog). A friend of mine does rescues. She nursed Charlotte back to health from distemper and kept her. Now Charlotte is playing mommy to this adorable little newborn kitty. She even grooms him and licks his bum so he'll poop and pee.

No, I'm *not* adopting him, just thought I'd share some pictures. :grin:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Squeal, squeal! They're adorable! And seeing the dog play Momma is just so sweet.

C'mon, admit it...you want him. Besides, your girls could use a boyfriend!


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

:heart he and the dog are cuties


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

This made my day! Such a sweet dog and an adorable baby kitten! :heart


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful,darling baby,and doggie mommy. This is such a precious event, thank you for these beautiful pics.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Adorable! Your friend knows how to bottle feed? Kewl! It's trickier than it would seem...

It looks like Jackson's eyes just opened!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG those pics are precious, especially that second one. :luv


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What adorable and lucky babies!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Talk about a gentle giant, It's so precious how Charlotte hovers and snuzzles jackson!...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww! That is just super precious!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Precious Baby! And a Wonderful Foster Mom!
Great Pics!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Latest picture of little Jax


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your friend sounds like a wonderful person. These picture are adorable! There is nothing cuter than cat and dog buddy pictures. What a cute little orange boy! Her dog look like a big lover!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so scared to see him in person, I know I'll stick him in my pocket and run home!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You've always had a weakness for the orangies!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The friend part of me says OMG, NO! That's going to mess with the delicate balance you have!

The rest of me says /SQUEEEEEEEEEEE go get him right NAO!!!!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Her newest foster, a teeny tiny baby! No name yet. The bottle is only about 3.5" long.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Wow! That little bundle is going to be a STUNNER!


----------

